# MASTERON for TRT



## aristimuqoh (Feb 12, 2021)

What do you think to use Pharma Mix 3M (100mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate ,200mg/ml Drostanolone Enanthate ) for TRT? I want to use 150mg per week .. 500 IU's  HCG on monday and thursday.... maybe 0.5 mg Arimidex eod...  I have been off 4 years at 51 years old... I think is time but I wont go to the Doc I tell him about Pharma Mix 3M ....


----------



## mugzy (Feb 12, 2021)

aristimuqoh said:


> What do you think to use Pharma Mix 3M (100mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate ,200mg/ml Drostanolone Enanthate ) for TRT? I want to use 150mg per week .. 500 IU's  HCG on monday and thursday.... maybe 0.5 mg Arimidex eod...  I have been off 4 years at 51 years old... I think is time but I wont go to the Doc I tell him about Pharma Mix 3M ....



Interesting idea however I'm not sure the blend is optimal for TRT. You would be best getting frequent blood tests to determine what the optimal dosage frequency will be.


----------



## DF (Feb 12, 2021)

The AI dose is probably over kill at 150mg/week.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 12, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Interesting idea however I'm not sure the blend is optimal for TRT. You would be best getting frequent blood tests to determine what the optimal dosage frequency will be.



For trt, probably not.. but definitely optimal for binding shbg and freeing up test to get the best possible effect from a given dosage of testosterone.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 12, 2021)

Doesn’t mast suppress your natural production?  If that’s the case you’d need to throw in some test so you had sufficient amounts floating around in the bloodstream


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

Masteron has nothing to do with TRT.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 12, 2021)

Might need to add some more test w tht


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks to all of you, so what is the best Testosterone for TRT, personally my body love Test Enanthate, it kicks real fast in spite of its long-acting


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

aristimuqoh said:


> Thanks to all of you, so what is the best Testosterone for TRT, personally my body love Test Enanthate, it kicks real fast in spite of its long-acting



Any testosterone will do. Not testosterone derivatives.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2021)

Mast has been prescribed for HRT not TRT

Hormone Replacement Therapy
Testosterone  Replacement Therapy


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> Mast has been prescribed for HRT no TRT
> 
> Hormone Replacement Therapy
> Testosterone  Replacement Therapy



Just because a doctor does something......

The key word is Replacement. AFAIK the male body doesn’t have endogenous Masteron. 

You can call hormone therapy. You can call
it taking steroids. But IMHO you cannot call it HRT or TRT.


----------



## Ped X (Feb 12, 2021)

I think Jin nailed it. 
Mast being DHT derived could open a whole other can of worms as far as sides go aswell opposed to just test.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just because a doctor does something......
> 
> The key word is Replacement. AFAIK the male body doesn’t have endogenous Masteron.
> 
> ...



I agree, I'd never just use mast but will add it to test.

Test is the meat to the rest of the plate.


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 13, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I think Jin nailed it.
> Mast being DHT derived could open a whole other can of worms as far as sides go aswell opposed to just test.



One of the worms I always think about with any aas use at any age, and especially Mast and especially at 51yo, is the effect on the Prostate.  Nothing's 100% and "individual differences," etc, but using Mast at 51 does skew the odds of unfavorable Prostate sides against you.


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> One of the worms I always think about with any aas use at any age, and especially Mast and especially at 51yo, is the effect on the Prostate.  Nothing's 100% and "individual differences," etc, but using Mast at 51 does skew the odds of unfavorable Prostate sides against you.



Against you or against your bladder?


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> Against you or against your bladder?



Lol, when you reach a certain age, you come to realize *you* are your prostate, and your prostate defines you.  As a side note, I have nothing against my bladder and have always been very fond of it;  it's the prostate that sends me into fits of despair sometimes.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m now old enough n take 2 meds for my prostate

Haven’t taken Mast in years but thinking about 50/50/50 tes/mast/tren

But posts like this make me think twice


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> I’m now old enough n take 2 meds for my prostate
> 
> Haven’t taken Mast in years but thinking about 50/50/50 tes/mast/tren
> 
> But posts like this make me think twice



personally I would do 1 or the other, mast or tren not both.

I swopped them around.


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 16, 2021)

Check what this guy says about Masteron, that made me wonder about Masteron on TRT
.youtube.com/watch?v=5jLcG9oYX-M


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2021)

People have to be careful to not do what competitors do, it's not necessary for most people.

I would not advise people to do what I did as a competitive powerlifter unless they were that serious also, most just aren't.

Do both wisely, if on trt and you are doing 150mg a week of test add 100mg of mast then go from there. I don't feel one needs more on trt. 

300mg a week of test then i's go 200mg mast.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 16, 2021)

TRT literally stands for Testosterone Replacement Therapy

Anything else is not TRT


----------



## Joliver (Feb 16, 2021)

Was your plan to use masteron ONLY? Maybe I'm reading this incorrectly. 

If it's mast only, you'd need no AI since it doesn't aromatize. Mast is actually a breast cancer drug. MASTeron. MASTectomy. So it's a moderate anti-estrogen itself. 

If I am reading this correctly, I wouldn't use mast only. Too harsh. If I am not, and it's in addition to test, I'm sorry to have wasted your time being illiterate. But you could still drop the AI a bit with mast.


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 16, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Was your plan to use masteron ONLY? Maybe I'm reading this incorrectly.
> 
> If it's mast only, you'd need no AI since it doesn't aromatize. Mast is actually a breast cancer drug. MASTeron. MASTectomy. So it's a moderate anti-estrogen itself.
> 
> If I am reading this correctly, I wouldn't use mast only. Too harsh. If I am not, and it's in addition to test, I'm sorry to have wasted your time being illiterate. But you could still drop the AI a bit with mast.




you read it correctly...  I will drop the AI and I'll add some Test.. I don't want to take more than 300mg total per week  ..Thanks


----------



## Joliver (Feb 16, 2021)

aristimuqoh said:


> you read it correctly...  I will drop the AI and I'll add some Test.. I don't want to take more than 300mg total per week  ..Thanks



If you're dead set on the masteron, I'd probably titrate it up. It can be unforgiving. Makes me a greaseball with an insatiable sex drive. Start low and work your way to your desired total dosage. Takes a couple of months to get the prostate all fired up and pissed off. It'll also dust the hair off your head. If those are considerations...the "work your way up" model may be best. 

Good luck.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> personally I would do 1 or the other, mast or tren not both.
> 
> I swopped them around.



Both would shitty?  It’s been a while since I’ve ran anything 

I can’t stand the gym because u wear the mask and I’m huffing n puffing out of breathe when I go.  

I have some stuff at home, but now for nice equipment I don’t get that good of workouts.


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 26, 2021)

I found the following info very useful about this topic..


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 26, 2021)

I found the following info very useful about this topic.. check the vid


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 26, 2021)

The anabolic Doc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRryVzIBs0w


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 26, 2021)

200 test-c/200 mast-p is a great trt combo


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 26, 2021)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy consist of TESTOSTERONE only.

If you want to add something else to TRT, it is called a cycle.

Its like adding whiskey to coca cola and still calling it a soda.

Taking masteron for life is reckless as is tren or any other PED that your body doesn't naturally produce.

TRT last a lifetime.


----------



## Ped X (Feb 26, 2021)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
Replacing my Testosterone with Masterone and calling it therapy.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 26, 2021)

Ped X said:


> Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
> Replacing my Testosterone with Masterone and calling it therapy.



Asinine idea.

You cant use masteron to replace testosterone anymore than you can replace your liver with a kidney. They have a specific function and use in the human body. Masteron can't replace what testosterone does in your body.

Masteron will suppress natural testosterone production which is vital for a male and cause more problems thus completely voiding the "Therapy" completely.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 26, 2021)

I've been cruising on Sust. and Mast. for a few months, 300mg a week....seems to agree with me.  Flame away!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> Both would shitty?  It’s been a while since I’ve ran anything
> 
> I can’t stand the gym because u wear the mask and I’m huffing n puffing out of breathe when I go.
> 
> I have some stuff at home, but now for nice equipment I don’t get that good of workouts.



Just saw this

Both for me made no sense as a powerlifter, I would come off tren and swap in mast.

Now for a serious bodybuilder they are ran together but most people don't need to IMO


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2021)

ccpro said:


> I've been cruising on Sust. and Mast. for a few months, 300mg a week....seems to agree with me.  Flame away!!!



Cyp and mast was my cruise


----------



## Ped X (Feb 27, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Asinine idea.
> 
> You cant use masteron to replace testosterone anymore than you can replace your liver with a kidney. They have a specific function and use in the human body. Masteron can't replace what testosterone does in your body.
> 
> Masteron will suppress natural testosterone production which is vital for a male and cause more problems thus completely voiding the "Therapy" completely.



Sorry, I guess my sarcasm wasn't obvious enough.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 28, 2021)

I was just adding to your statement. I saw what your were putting down.:32 (17):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 28, 2021)

ccpro said:


> I've been cruising on Sust. and Mast. for a few months, 300mg a week....seems to agree with me.  Flame away!!!



Huge difference in a cruise and TRT. That dose would be perfect or even switching the mast out for deca for the purpose of a cruise.

TRT's purpose is for health and longevity and is meant to last a lifetime. A cruise is a break between cycles used to minimize muscle loss between cycles.

I guess that my point is that  some people( not you, as you obviously distinguished the two) don't understand the difference and call anything that isn't a full blown cycle, TRT and that is just inaccurate.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Huge difference in a cruise and TRT. That dose would be perfect or even switching the mast out for deca for the purpose of a cruise.
> 
> TRT's purpose is for health and longevity and is meant to last a lifetime. A cruise is a break between cycles used to minimize muscle loss between cycles.
> 
> I guess that my point is that  some people( not you, as you obviously distinguished the two) don't understand the difference and call anything that isn't a full blown cycle, TRT and that is just inaccurate.



Exactly,

I worked too hard to keep getting stronger so I could always do better on the platform but a cycle year round wasn't smart so I would cruise to not lose strength while the cycle helped me get stronger faster. I never lost gains, you can't in powerlifting.

My typical cruise was a standard 500mg a week of test and at times I added 150mg to 300mg a week of mast.

People would argue that 500mg test and with or without the mast was a cycle not a cruise, these types of people had no clue what my cycles looked like.

I don't know where it got lost were people think it's cycle and trt, I didn't trt until I quit lifting. I went on trt because of all the blasts and cruises.

Now someone will ask what's the difference of a blast and cycle lol.

IMO anyone that don't understand blast and cruise from trt isn't a serious lifter yet.

Too many casual lifters on steroids' these days, it took me years at the age of 38 after the 1st year that I had committed to a powerlifting team.

It took a serious dedication beyond just the normal gym lifter for me to commit to steroids.

I didn't know serious commitment to lifting before that powerlifting team but they took me in because I was a serious lifter, it's was like going from minor league baseball to the majors.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 28, 2021)

Mast alone wouldn't allow the body to have enough estrogen to protect your system. Estrogen is vital.


----------

